# Tungsten in 10# boxes?



## s_vanhoveln (Nov 28, 2017)

They should sell these. I figure filler rods come in 10# boxes and I dip them both in equal amounts...


----------



## Asm109 (Nov 28, 2017)

I feel your pain.  I do my best Homer Simpson routine when I first start welding after a layoff.  "Doh!"


----------



## arcflash (Jan 1, 2018)

That's funny, I can't stop laughing! Just make sure you are putting the tungsten into the torch not the aluminum.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 1, 2018)

I am sure your LWS would be happy to sell you 10lbs of tungsten.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 1, 2018)

i have tungsten enriched many metals, i had to buy more than a few extra electrodes when i was learning 
they are called consumables for a reason!


----------



## Ray C (Jan 1, 2018)

A welding session doesn't go by w/o dipping at least once or twice so, I usually have a sharpened electrode ready and nearby.   LOL, the other day, I started a weld and picked-up the spare electrode instead of the filler rod which happened be the same diameter.   Gee Wizzz, what is up with this filler rod that won't melt???  Duhhhh!


Ray C.


----------



## 682bear (Jan 1, 2018)

I did discover that a sharpened 3/16 tungsten makes a wonderful tool for digging crud out of nooks and crannies on a Taft-Peirce surface grinder... but it has to be a 2% lanthanated tungsten. The others won't last very long without balling the tip...





Sorry... welding humor...

-Bear


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 10, 2018)

I sharpened a 3/32 tungsten 4 times today.  That sucker wanted to go swimming way too often.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 10, 2018)

They aren't for stirring the puddle?  No wonder I have trouble...


----------

